# New and Introducing myself



## MamaShantixo

Hello, I'm a newly pregnat teen. My situation is a little difficult, my parents do not now that they will be grandparents. My boyfriend and his family are very supportive. I cant wait until my first appointment so I can share the good news on how far I actually am to BnB. :)


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Welcome to BnB
I'm Aaleah :)
I'm 16 && 12 weeks along.
Congrats on your pregnancy

If you ever need anything, I'm just a message away. :)
Hope to see you around


----------



## MamaShantixo

xX.Aaleah.Xx said:


> Welcome to BnB
> I'm Aaleah :)
> I'm 16 && 12 weeks along.
> Congrats on your pregnancy
> 
> If you ever need anything, I'm just a message away. :)
> Hope to see you around



Hey! I'm 16 too cool I felt all young being on this site, and congratz too your pregnancy too :)


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Don't worry there are plenty of us, check out 'Teen Pregnancy' here; the girls are very supportive :)
They can relate && they are very nice

&& Thank you :)
How long ago did you find out you were pregnant? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## MamaShantixo

Well, it ws actually a shocker to me and my boyfriend. We found out offically in late October, then we considered abortion, but after tears and not wanting a surprise pregnancy to ruin my life or relationship decided to keep it!


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Aw, that's cool.
I found out in October too :)


----------



## MamaShantixo

Cool!
October must have been a busy month haha


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Haha, must be.
How did your bf take it when you told him?


----------



## MamaShantixo

I cant really explain it....
he was like in a happy state of shock haha


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

aw lol
is he handling everything good now?


----------



## MamaShantixo

Oh yeah! He's nothing like those guys on tv on "16 and pregnat" thank god :)
Is your's in the picture?


----------



## MamaShantixo

If you dont mind asking....


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Not anymore, he was for a little bit; but things just didn't work out.
He did a lot of crap talking && accusing, he put too much stress on me and buggy


----------



## MamaShantixo

Oh yea you dont need that.
Dont he know that stress is bad for the baby? haha
Things will get better though...


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Yeah, I tried to tell him that, multiple times.
He's like a little boyy lol
&& Yeah, things will be just fine with me and buggy.
We've got enough support and love to go around. 
:)


----------



## MamaShantixo

Awww thats good. Have you thought of names even though its early?


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Yeah, I've got a few in mind :)
lol
I've had soo much time on my hands.

Girl:
Adrianna Jospehine Smith
Bianca Reyna Smith
Carmina Amaya Smith

Boy:
Antonio Rian Smith
Jaedyn Micheal Smith


----------



## MamaShantixo

Oh I likey Carmina!
Its soo easy to find girl names but boy names that I like is like impossible for me lol


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

lol i know right?
it's the same for me
I really want a little girl :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## MamaShantixo

I know I want a little girl too, I have the perfect name
Milan Nivea Cross-Spicer
but mine and bf's last names are ugly so it messes it up lol


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Aw, i like it :)
it's cute


----------



## MamaShantixo

doctordeesmrs said:


> :hi: Welcome to BnB

Thanks :)


----------



## MamaShantixo

xX.Aaleah.Xx said:


> Aw, i like it :)
> it's cute

I know! Its soo cute :)


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Lol :)
So how are you?


----------



## MamaShantixo

Well in general Im ok, but things could be better how about you?


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Same here.
Lol, i'm really tiredd but not in the mood to sleep, it sucks :)


----------



## MamaShantixo

Exactly!
Im just mostly nervous about telling my family.


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Well, they'll find out sooner or later.
It's better to just tell them then to let them find out.
It's a hard thing, but good luck.


----------



## MamaShantixo

Your right maybe Ill tell my mom tomorow to take me to the doctor.
Thanks.


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

That's good.
My mom was the first one to know, she just happen to walk in when I was taken the home test lol


----------



## MamaShantixo

Akward lol..
I just want this relief off my shoulders...


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Yeah, it was really really awkward.
&& I was so scared, i thought she was going to like kill me lol

&& once people start to know, it will take all the weight off your shoulders. Granted, some people are going to be more understanding && supportive than others, Just keep your head up through it all.


----------



## MamaShantixo

Oh I know, but iits not my mom its my dad.
He's going to be heartbroken :(


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Don't worry, i know how that is.
My dad kicked me out of the house when he found out.


----------



## MamaShantixo

Im actually hoping I get kicked out so I can go live with my bf and his mom.
I know wierd....


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Don't worry, I felt that way too a little.
But when my dad had found out, my bf didn't know about it yet.
I didn't tell him till i was almost 8 weeks.


----------



## MamaShantixo

Dang, I tell m bf everything, I couldnt imagine not telling him till later


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Well, the only reason I didn't tell him right away was because we were having problems && i was scared that if i told him, he was just going to leave me. At first, I really wasn't sure what I was going to do with everything happening so fast.


----------



## MamaShantixo

Ooh yea I would have waited too...
And when you first find out its like your world is spinning


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Yeah, it's crazy.
After everything has settled down, It's so much easier.
Things are still hard sometimes, but that's the case with lots of things lol


----------



## MamaShantixo

Yup, the morning sickness drives me crazy all day long lol


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

oh gosh, i had the worst morning sickness at the start! lol
it's slowly getting better :)

Always keep something in your stomach, && drink Chamomile Tea :)
that always helped me


----------



## MamaShantixo

Somedays I can hardly keep anything down. The worst is amost over for you :)


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Yeah, lol; I can't wait :)
When my m/s first started I couldn't even be in the same room as food. 
Just looking at it made me sick, && then i'd spend all my morning in the bathroom.
It like became my bestfriend lmao


----------



## MamaShantixo

Mine too and when I was at school looking at people eat I would be soo tempted to run to the nurse lol


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

When my m/s was really bad, My sister ended up driving me into school later that day lol

Does your school know about your pregnancy?


----------



## MamaShantixo

I told them at the very end of the semester. Even wen I knew I was absolutly pregnat I went to shcool everyday straight, it sucked lol. I even played basketball in Nov. up until the last day of the semester because it just got too hard.


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

My mom went with me to tell them when I first found out.
They were so rude, lol


----------



## MamaShantixo

My school is understanding, but this next semester im switching to an all pregnant girl school. I just think that it will be easier.


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

I wish they had that around here


----------



## MamaShantixo

Yea I hopefully I get accepted


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Aw, well good luck :)
Hopefully you make it in.


----------



## MamaShantixo

Yea, right now my main ppriority i to tell the parents


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB.

V xxxx


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

It's hard, but again if you ever need anyone to talk to..
I'm here for you :)


----------



## MamaShantixo

Thanks both of you :)
and if you need anybody to talk to im here also


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB:flower:


----------



## MamaShantixo

Thanks:)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## MamaShantixo

Thank you :)


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## MamaShantixo

Thanks :)


----------



## kelsey111

Welcome & congrats xx


----------



## MamaShantixo

Thanks and hope you concieve soon :)


----------



## lucy_x

welcome :hi:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------

